# Betrayal



## ChucknC (Dec 22, 2008)

In an effort to help others find some information and products that would help them, I betraied a good friend's trust by posting what wasn't mine, or ready, to post. Now, that friendship is in shambles. I accept full responsibility. I have and make no excusses for my stupidity. I'm undone. I would like to salvage the friendship, but i doubt it is possible. Only my fiend can decide, and I abide by the decision.

My friends integrity is above reproach. I have comented on that before, and stand on those statements. Unfortunately, mine is gone. The cost for my friend is incalculable. I would like to take back the post, but that is impossible. 

A price is demanded, not for friendship, but justice.

Until I can learn to be silent or at the least learn discretion, I resign my forum membership here and elsewhere effective immediately.
Goodbye


----------



## Noxx (Dec 22, 2008)

hum... I'm not sure to understand what happened...

At least, don't leave.


----------



## Lou (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know what happened, but I think perhaps it may be related to that recent exchange between Ralph, him, and myself. 

I can only apologize for bringing up what I shouldn't have.

I'd prefer that you *not *leave Chuck; I remember talking to you years before I found this forum and you always treated me respectfully.

Kindly reconsider your actions. 


Thank you,

Lou


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Dec 23, 2008)

C'mon dude, i bet everything is not so horrible. Don't resign.The more good people on the forum are talking, the better.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 23, 2008)

Chuck,

A true friend will always give you a second chance, especially if your friendship is valuable to them, which I'm sure yours is.

To concede at anything is to admit you cannot change it. Have some faith in yourself, your friendships, and the forum, and remain a member as all is not as bad as it may seem to you.

We are here to discuss recovery and refining of PMs, not to squabble over who discovers a particular method or technique. I personally believe there are no *new methods* of refining, only new discoveries in the field of refining. 

Steve


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 23, 2008)

Yea, stick around Chuck. It's good to have you here.
We need all the sharp miners we can get.......

I am quite sure whatever you did was not meant to intentionally hurt anyone. Probably more like an honest mistake.
Just the fact you would be willing to admit you may have made one.......would make for a valuable friend to me.
Randy


----------



## butcher (Dec 23, 2008)

Chuck, I dont know you or your friend, you seem an honorable person, and if this friend is truly your friend they will see it too. don't quit the forum for a mistake, or something that people may have opinions on, a real friend forgives. and you will aslo be giving up friends here, and that wont help you or your friend.
hope to see you post with us again


----------



## markqf1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Chuck,
My friends have to accept me for who I am,.. which is a human that makes mistakes regularly.

Of course, there is always two sides of the story and then there is the truth.

Mark


----------

